# Sorry if already posted, my friend in NOLA sent me this list of social services.



## James Meadowlark (Feb 4, 2017)

I think the up to date list can be found here..

Again, and as always, I make no claims as to how legit any of this is.. I get it, I post it.. Hope something here may help someone. A total cut-and-paste deal on my part.

*New Orleans assistance programs.*
*Free legal aid for housing issues*
Receive access to free legal advice, consultations and other services from the *Legal Aid Bureau*. The non-profit law firm can be reached at 504-324-6706. Assistance is available for eligible individuals with Road Home grant issues, people facing an eviction, and legal support for landlord / tenant disputes.

*Mortgage and foreclosure help*
*Southeast Louisiana Legal Services *(phone number 985-345-2130) offers several housing assistance programs. Among other things, they help homeowners resolve disputes with mortgage companies and banks. In addition, services they provide can also focus on helping home owners access government and state programs that help to repair homes. Click here to find additional ways to get foreclosure and mortgage help.

*Central City Housing Development Corporation *is a HUD approved foreclosure counseling agency for New Orleans homeowners. Call 504-522-4273

*Employment center*
*Total Community Action, Inc. *(phone 504-872-0348) can help people find a job. They run a placement program, and can help guide people in their search for a new job.

*Child care programs*
*Grace Child Center *provides New Orleans families with high quality, top notch and affordable child care in a safe, nurturing, and bilingual (English/Spanish) environment. 504-488-6849.

*Food pantry and free food*
The *Bogalusa Help Center (Food Bank) *(phone number 985-735-6404) distributes boxes of groceries and free food to individuals and families who are in need of help throughout the Washington area. The boxes that are provided include dried and canned goods along with toiletries and other household products.

*Second Harvest Food Bank of Greater New Orleans and Acadiana *is a non-profit agency that distributes food to local charities and distribution centers. The non-profit agency targets “food-insecure” populations and low income families that live in 23 parishes across Louisiana, including the Greater New Orleans area. They help feed almost 250,000 individuals each year. Call them at 504-734-1322 to learn where to pick up free food from.

*Desire Area Community Council, Inc.* (504-949-2781) and *Central City Economic Opportunity Corporation* (TCA) (phone 504-524-3484) also provide free food.

In addition to those centers below, the greater New Orleans and Jefferson Parish region is served by about 20 *other charities and non-profit food banks*. Tens of thousands of resident use their services every year. Get more information on these centers, including their addresses and phone numbers.

*Medical assistance and health care programs*
If you have cancer and need help with your medical bills, or if you have other expenses that you need to get paid as you deal with your medical condition, the *Cancer Association of Greater New Orleans *may be able to help. Any type of aid provided will depend on funding levels and grants that the agency receives. The non-profit organization can assist with providing prescriptions and emergency assistance needs of uninsured cancer patients. Some of the assistance that is available to patients includes utility bill assistance, transportation to treatment, free gasoline vouchers and gas cards, cancer treatment, and much more. Click here to find more on cancer assistance programs, or call them at 1-800-624-2039.

If you access to dental services, *Louisiana Foundation of Dentistry for the Handicapped *is a program that works with volunteer dentists in the New Orleans community to provide discounted or free dental care for disabled and elderly residents in the area. Call them at 1-800-946-6016.

Other community clinics in the area include *Common Ground Health Clinic* (504-361-9800), *Daughters of Charity Health Center* (dial 504-207-6389), *Edna Pilsbury Health Clinic* (504-658-2825), and *Family Health Center of New Orleans*. 504-361-3777 All these clinics may be able to offer free or low cost medical care, medications, and information on ways to get help with medical bills. Click here for additional health and clinic clinics in New Orleans.

Many families across the region have expenses from past medical services. While the programs available at a local community clinic will not help with unpaid bills or fees, there are other methods to use to get caught up. Even learn how to consolidate medical bills.

*Emergency financial assistance*
The *Catholic Charities Archdiocese of New Orleans *runs several programs for individuals in need. All people can get help, regardless of religion. The resources offered include the following:


*Housing and Emergency Shelters - *If you are facing an eviction or are currently homeless, access multiple services and assistance programs, including rent help, housing and in some instances help for paying rent and security deposits. Gain access to rental assistance programs, counseling, and other support.

*Head Start - *Food, education, and other help provided for children.

*Information and referrals* - Counselors will work one on one with people in need to determine what best course of action they can follow to get short term help for bills, and become self-sufficient over the long term.
Call the New Orleans Catholic Charities agency at 504-523-3755. Or click here for more details.

*Armstrong Family Services* of New Orleans Louisiana (504-899-2995) - The agency offers rental and security deposit assistance available for families with children living in the parish. Other services from AFS include an emergency shelter and case management. The charity, and its church partners, focus on preventing evictions. More on Orleans Parish Armstrong Family Services housing programs.

*House of Ruth* provides rent and energy bill help from the Homelessness Prevention Program. This non-profit will *only offer referrals* at this time. However there can be information on everything from food to transitional housing programs. Phone 504-366-3921, or find more information on House of Ruth services.

*Hope House* - This charity has been operating for over 50 years. It is a faith based organization that provides education services, clothing, free food, and more. They also have referrals to shelters and transitional housing in New Orleans. So emergency financial support may be issued as a grant, or some clients may receive a loan, to pay for utility bills, rent, or other housing expenses. The Hope House also offer Alternative High School diploma, a free computer lab and other support. Click here.

*New Orleans Council On Aging* provides nutritional assistance, social services, referrals, and more to the disabled and residents over the age of 60. Utility bill assistance is provided from the Power to Care Program. Free food and meals are offered at seniors centers and the home delivery Meals on Wheels program. Other services can help with Medicare or Medicaid questions, provide prescription assistance, senior job opportunities, and other short term assistance. The address is 2475 Canal St., New Orleans, Louisiana. Call (504) 821-4121, or read New Orleans Council on Aging.

If the services offered by NOCOA do not meet the needs of the senior citizen, they have other ways to get help. Whether it is housing or medications, the elderly and disabled are a focus of the state. Find more on Louisiana senior assistance.

*Programs for clothing and limited financial aid* may be offered by non-profit clothing centers and churches. While the locations mostly focus on offering basic needs (such as clothes, furniture, household goods) to the less fortunate and low income in the New Orleans region, some may have money for living expenses. This can include gasoline vouchers, energy bills, food, or rent. Get more information on the New Orleans clothing closets.

*The New Orleans non-profit community action agency* can provide emergency assistance, applications for government benefits, and self-sufficiency. While they offer several programs, some of the most relevant include energy bill assistance from LIHEAP, emergency rent help, food, and payments for water bills. Counselors also offer access to classes such as Financial Futures or they can enroll people into workforce development programs. More Total Community Action resources.

*Saint Vincent DePaul Emergency Services - *Provides information on assistance programs offered by local churches. Services offered by churches can include emergency food, clothing and financial assistance for paying bills. The organization also runs a pharmacy that provides free medications that are donated by doctors and drug companies. Other self-sufficiency services are available in New Orleans. Dial 504-940-1904, or click here more information.

Regardless of where you live, many churches and religious organizations can help the needy and poor. Any assistance is usually very limited and only for people in the immediate neighborhood, but they are still a resource to call upon. Learn what programs churches may offer, or click here for examples.

*Urban League of Greater New Orleans ULGNO* - The focus is on homeless prevention, education, and job training services. Low Income New Orleans families can explore emergency financial aid, including government grants, to pay rent, mortgage, or a security deposit. Other programs include Training to Work, referrals to other Louisiana non-profits and government benefits, and resource centers. Continue with New Orleans Urban League.

*Orleans Parish Rescue Mission* - Assistance includes shelter, case management, free meals, and employment assistance. The poor, homeless, veterans, and very low income in New Orleans are the main clients of the Rescue Mission.

They operate the largest shelter and short term housing program in the region. Social workers will also try to provide guests with clothing, information on services such as GED training, free personal hygiene items and access to transitional housing. Even ex-prisoners can get assistance. The Rescue Mission helps thousands of individuals per year. More details on New Orleans Rescue Mission services.

*Free information on human and social services* is available from a regional helpline. Callers can learn about charities and government aid, including, but not limited too.


Housing programs ranging from shelter to grants for rental costs or motel vouchers.
Sliding scale medical or free dental clinics in New Orleans.
Seasonal services, such as school items, Thanksgiving meals, or presents for children.
Job training and placement, including vouchers for gasoline.
Families can learn about hundreds of other programs for the low income, disabled, single moms, and others. Read more New Orleans InfoLine.


*UNITY* is an organization that provides information and referrals. They are part of the Continuum of Care that focuses on stopping homelessness, and there is information on low income apartments from HousingLink, transitional housing, money for emergency rent help and other aid. More on UNITY programs.

*Benefits from DCFS* are available, generally for the very low income and people faced with poverty. Programs ranging from cash assistance from FITAP to SNAP food stamps are available. There is also help for the disabled in New Orleans, and the departments is also a great place for referrals to job training or low income housing in the city and parish. More New Orleans public and government aid.

*Low income housing* in New Orleans is available. Programs include rapid rehousing, eviction prevention, emergency shelter, and transitional housing. Numerous resources are offered for low income families, including veterans and single mothers. Non-profits in the parish try to prevent homelessness. If that can be done, then get help in finding a new affordable home, case management, and other support. Read transitional housing in Orleans Parish.

*Help for water bills* - Low income families and those facing a disconnection do have access to payment plans, extensions, and the so called Water Help Program. Community action agencies in the region may have more information and can process applications for the program. Several conditions need to be met by any New Orleans Louisiana resident that is applying. More on New Orleans Water Help Program.

*St. Gabriel* is located at 4700 Pineda St in New Orleans. While financial help is limited, there may be food or hot meals served. From time to time funds may be issued for cooling bills or rent, and vouchers can be passed out for goods such as clothing. Phone number is 504-286-0829.

*Orleans Parish Salvation Army Centers* are located across the city and region. The agency administers a wide range of social services and emergency assistance for the low income and working poor. Limited amounts of financial assistance may be offered for rent, utility, and water bills when someone is faced with a crisis. However most of the aid available in New Orleans is for other support. This includes free food, shelter, and transitional housing. Other Salvation Army resources include free Christmas meals, holiday support, and transportation assistance, such as bus passes and gasoline vouchers. Learn more.

To find some agencies and programs that focus on offer *housing and rent help*, find a listing of New Orleans rental assistance programs.

*Tenants facing eviction, or the homeless*, may be eligible for support from government funded grant programs. Financial aid may be offered for paying housing expenses (rent, utilities, deposits) as well as case management (credit repair, employment). Many resources are available, and find more New Orleans eviction assistance.

*Orleans Parish holiday programs* - Seniors, households with children, and other struggling New Orleans area families can receive free Christmas or Holiday meals and gifts. Non-profits as well as local businesses contribute to these programs in order to supply items such as food or small toys, especially to children. More on Christmas help in New Orleans.

*New Orleans utility bill assistance*
If you need help paying a utility bill, or just reducing the amount of your bill, the *Total Community Action, Inc.* runs the Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) as well as weatherization assistance program. The program can do everything from making a direct cash payment to your utility company to pay a bill, up to installing free energy conserving improvements to a home. LIHEAP provides the cash, and weatherization offers free upgrades, such as insulation, glazing and repairing windows, and much more. Call them at (504) 872-0334.

*Energy Assistance *- This is the name of an agency that manages the distribution of financial aid and cash grants for utility bill assistance to the elderly and disabled in the community. Dial 504-821-4121, or click here for additional assistance with paying utility bills.


----------



## Tude (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you for the information


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't think this is a social service, but I figured I would put it down anyway. Habitat for Humanity's mission, according to their web site is "To build homes in partnership with sponsors, volunteers, communities, and homeowner families, whereby families are empowered to transform their own lives; and to eliminate substandard housing in the New Orleans area while serving as a catalyst to make decent shelter a matter of conscience and action." I am not sure how they deal with those who don't have a home, but give it a shot.

http://www.habitat-nola.org/ -- New Orleans Habitat for Humanity web page

(504) 861-2077 -- New Orleans Habitat for Humanity contact phone #


----------

